#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Qual e o Active Directory do linux? Diretiva de Grupo?

## Humildade

Ola Pessoal!

Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos.
Sou iniciante no mundo gnu-linux.

Estou com uma dúvida!!!!!

O linux ou algum aplicativo ou versao.. faz o mesmo papelo do AD nos servidores ruindos?

Com aquele mesmo esquema de diretivas de grupo?


Um Abraço a todos!


Obrigado :Banghead:

----------


## josir

Olá Humildade, tudo bem?

o OpenLDAP é o software que realiza as mesmas tarefas que o AD realiza. 
Aliás, o AD e o OpenLDAP utilizam o mesmo padrão que se chama LDAP.

Repara que o AD não faz compartilhamento de arquivos. Quem compartilha arquivos é o Servidor de Arquivos (no Windows) e o Samba (no Linux). 

Se você é um usuário novo de Linux, a melhor opção é instalar o Ubuntu e o software eBox. Este software já instala OpenLDAP, Samba e vários outros serviços sem que você tenha que configurar quase nada.

Boa Sorte,
Josir

----------


## Humildade

> Olá Humildade, tudo bem?
> 
> o OpenLDAP é o software que realiza as mesmas tarefas que o AD realiza. 
> Aliás, o AD e o OpenLDAP utilizam o mesmo padrão que se chama LDAP.
> 
> Repara que o AD não faz compartilhamento de arquivos. Quem compartilha arquivos é o Servidor de Arquivos (no Windows) e o Samba (no Linux). 
> 
> Se você é um usuário novo de Linux, a melhor opção é instalar o Ubuntu e o software eBox. Este software já instala OpenLDAP, Samba e vários outros serviços sem que você tenha que configurar quase nada.
> 
> ...


Obrigado mesmo josir pelo seu esclarecimento!

É que um colega meu havia falado que o FREENAs fazia isso mas não axei nada a respeito desse freeNas que faço isso..

Obrigado

Abraço

----------


## Lincoln

A ultima versão do samba ( Samba4 ainda em fase de testes ) ja vem com o AD...
porem eh um parto para faze-lo rodar com tudo bonitinho. rsrs...
boa sorte aew!

----------


## lovenique

Caro amigo, enquanto o samba4 não está pronto você pode configurar um SAMBA COMO PDC habilitar o netlogon exemplo: %u.bat
usuario.bat 

abaixo segue como "aplicar diretivas no windows por bat" na real ele altera direto no registro do windows.
Espero ter Ajudado
By: Jonas Maciel.

(_Força o uso de um papel de parede )_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy Objects\{7000A449-1FD6-4549-B7CB-28972C682EB0}User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d "caminho do papel de parede" /f



_Força que o papel de parede seja exibido extendido_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy Objects\{7000A449-1FD6-4549-B7CB-28972C682EB0}User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v WallpaperStyle /t REG_SZ /d "2" /f




_Não permite a exibição do Painel de controle_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer" /v NoControlPanel /t REG_DWORD /d 0x00000001 /f



_Não permite a exibição das propriedades de vídeo_

REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v "NoDispCPL" /t REG_DWORD /d 0x00000001 /f






_Muda o nome na barra de título do Internet Explorer_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main" /v "Window Title" /t REG_SZ /d "Windows Internet Explorer fornecido - By: Jonas Maciel."




_Força uso de proxy_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings" /v ProxyEnable /t REG_DWORD /d 0x00000001 /f




_Define endereço do proxy_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings" /v ProxyServer /t REG_SZ /d "192.168.0.1:3128" /f




_Não permite a exibição das abas de Propriedades da Internet_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy Objects\{55D0179E-4CBA-4D83-8E26-6F1272565A2A}User\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel" /v ConnectionsTab /t REG_DWORD /d 0x00000001 /f






_Remove o ícone de Internet Explorer do desktop_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer" /v NoInternetIcon /t REG_DWORD /d 0x00000001 /f




_Não permite a exibição das abas de Opções da Internet_
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions" /v NoBrowserOptions /t REG_DWORD /d 0x00000001 /f



*Observações:*
Alterar permissões do registro no Windows XP: regedit
Alterar permissões do registro no Windows 2K: regedt32


Criei um script de logon com o seguinte conteúdo:
net use F: \\SERVIDOR\DADOS /persistent:yes
net use Z: \\SERVIDOR\USUARIOS\%username% /persistent:yes
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings" /v ProxyEnable /t REG_DWORD /d 0x00000001 /f
REG ADD "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings" /v ProxyServer /t REG_SZ /d "192.168.0.1:3128" /f


net use Y: \\192.168.1.6\util\
C:\Documents and Settings\rafael\Desktop>0}User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre
ntVersion\Policies\System" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d Y:\papel.jpg /f
net use Y: /delete



SITE FONTE....
Como usar o comando Net User


ESPERO TER LHE AJUDAO
BY: Jonas Maciel

----------


## Lincoln

legal essas opções pra alterar o registro pelo bat...

----------

